# S4 larger rear discs and carriers



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

I have been chasing Cookbot since I saw his post where as he fitted larger rear disc's and he has finally agreed to take the time out to produce this option to three lucky punters ( me being one of them)

I have managed to get a group buy price from him as listed below and I am sure he will fill in the blanks due to my lack of knowledge.

minimum of 3 people, £230 each inc:

- 100mm pcd re-drilled vented S4 brembo disks
- adaptor brackets & bolts/nuts
- 57.1mm spigot rings
- Uk delivery

Wig


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, I can get more disks milled at the same time, but as the setup time is a big part, it's not worth just doing the one pair. Anyway, here's the adaptors before they were zinc plated. They should be going off to be powder coated too.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Good work  
.... could the unswept area of the disc be machined down a bit ( painted by end user ) to avoid a rust ring ?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

It could be milled down, but it's not something I fancy doing and sending out to people to use on their cars.


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

I`m in;I`m not from UK,but i will pay the shipment to Romania.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

I'll have a look for postage, but as the disks are 13kg for the pair, it won't be cheap!


----------



## hang your idols (Jul 8, 2013)

Yes,i know,i`ve bought 334x32 brake discs from UK which are much heavier :lol:


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

That's 3 if conlechi wants some too. I'll put a thing on the facebook forums too though.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

I've got 11 pairs of these S4 rear disk adaptors made up and they're made to last at 10mm thick from billet. The shine you can see is the zinc coating and has come out really well, but just to make sure they last, I'm powdercoating them too. Just got to make the spigot rings this week then they're ready to send.

Price is £110 delivered to the UK inc 12.9 bolts and spigot rings for a Brembo S4 disk which you will need to source and machine to 5 x 100mm pcd, with 14mm holes.

I'm also offering Brembo disks pre drilled so you can bolt these on, but due to their weight, there's a price hike to cover the postage/machining/fannying time doing it! These are £245 posted to the UK and will simply bolt on to get rid of those pathetic none alloy filling OE disks! There will also be a slight delay of about a week as I'll need to actually do the machining.
As these are gaining huge interest from the off, I'm offering them on a first come first served basis.

The disks can be found here:

http://www.eurocarparts.com/ecp/c/A...ec6fac3e8b0111fc7231ad5146427f8d522d0e&000027

names below if you're 100% interested and I'll message you the details.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

New pictures can be found here too:

https://www.facebook.com/CookbotAutomotiveSolutions/


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Paul, I will take a complete set including the drilled discs please.

Wig


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Wiggles01 said:


> Hi Paul, I will take a complete set including the drilled discs please.
> 
> Wig


No problem, the disks are costing more than I hoped for though and I've had to make it £245 posted. By drilled, you also mean machined to 100mm pcd, not cross drilling on the disk itself?

let me know if you have any questions, Paul


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.cbauto-solutions.co.uk/#!s4-brake-adaptors/c1sc5


----------



## bazab (Feb 11, 2014)

Are you now just selling them through the website and not on this forum anymore?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

bazab said:


> Are you now just selling them through the website and not on this forum anymore?


Nope, still can do a forum price, but that's there incase people want them right away.


----------



## bazab (Feb 11, 2014)

cool
if you can PM me the payment details for a set of the adaptors without discs that would be great
Thanks
Nick


----------



## Squadromeo (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi,

I'm also quite interested in this upgrade.

Would it be a bad thing (or dangerous) to run this mod while still using the standard front brakes?

Robert


----------



## Squadromeo (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks for your PM, Paul. 
Since I do not yet have enough posts to send a reply, I've sent you an email in stead.

Robert


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

As it stands, I'm out of stock of these, but I may make some more if people are after a set?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Started another batch of these when I get chance to mill them.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

See below - double post


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

cookbot said:


> Started another batch of these when I get chance to mill them.


What happens to the part of the disc that has no contact with the pads, and how does this affect the handbrake/handbrake cable?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

The part that doesn't touch - nothing happens to it, it just stays the same as it did when it was made.

As for the hand brake, it's the same as there's a little stretch. The brake hard lines may need extending, but you can buy a male to male and a female to female adaptor and extend them easily.


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

cookbot said:


> The part that doesn't touch - nothing happens to it, it just stays the same as it did when it was made.
> 
> As for the hand brake, it's the same as there's a little stretch. The brake hard lines may need extending, but you can buy a male to male and a female to female adaptor and extend them easily.


Wouldn't the unused part begin to gain surface rust as brake discs do when the car isn't used? I spoke to my Indy about doing this mod but they were against it.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> cookbot said:
> 
> 
> > The part that doesn't touch - nothing happens to it, it just stays the same as it did when it was made.
> ...


I imagine after a long time it may, but the disks have a factory coating on them that makes them remain silver. As for why your indy don't like them, you'll have to ask them why and make your own informed decision.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Finished my next batch of 10 this week, but 5 are already spoken for. Let me know if you need more details.


----------

